# Person Search- would be nice to find this family!



## katieinberlin (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi. Hope you all don't mind my posting on your forum, but I was recently (Jan. 2 and 3- overnight) on a flight back to Germany (Munich to be specific) from Charlotte, NC and met a family onboard. I regret not getting their email addy because they were such nice people and the woman and I shared so much in common, i.e. our babies, hometowns, etc. So, here are the details that I know about her and her family. I know it's a longshot, but I have to try.

We both had bassinet seats on a Lufthansa flight. Her son is named Timo and was born at the end of March 2008. Her husband is Dutch, she is American (maybe half Spanish?). They raise their son speaking 4 languages. Her family lives in High Point, NC. They live about "2 hours south of Barcelona". (I think she said Barcelona.) They were going snowboarding a few days after arriving home with some friends.

If anyone knows who I am talking about (fingers crossed), please let her know. Like I said, I know there is a very small chance of finding them, but stranger things have happened. 

Thanks, guys.

KatieinBerlin


----------

